# Celsius Cirrus or Opus 7? Better than Burton Imperials?



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I had the Imperial last year (and the Ion this year). I'm not a Burton fan, but they're just that comfy and solid, albeit somewhat pricey. Haven't had a chance to try Celsius boots yet, so I can't really comment other than regurgitating what I've read, which is that they're great too.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

What is your opinion about the imperial vs the ion?

thanks


----------



## Christopher9 (Apr 13, 2008)

I have the Celsius Cirrus boots. This is my second season with them and they hold up great, as well as being super comfortable.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

I tried Celsius Xenon, and they had the same fit (size-wise) than the Burton TWC(which I finally bought).

The overall fit was almost the same (really hesitated between the 2, actually) but the Burton were a bit more comfortable for my feet.

They look well made. If you go traditional lace, they have the lace lock which is really cool.


----------



## sbguy (Mar 9, 2010)

I have rode the cirrus for the past year and 1/2, i believe it is the most uncomfortable boot I have had in eleven years of riding! It had numerous hot spots, took forever to break in and still hurts my feet during the day. in the year and 1/2 of use (probably about 50 days) stitching and the black flap is coming apart as well as the sole is well worn. May be just me but I didn't love these boots and will not go near Celius again


----------



## socalboarder (Apr 1, 2012)

I enjoy my Cirrus. Definitely a stiffer boot and takes a little longer to break in. Haven't had any pressure points or anything. Overall I have been happy with them.


----------

